# Alligator snapper



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Got this in Dec 04, he was about the size of a quarter, now 5 1/2 inches. Great turtle eats like a pig, craps like a horse.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice snapper....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great looking little turtle. Can't wait to see him 125 years from now.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice turtle


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Great


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking snapper









When they are young I think that look kind of cute, but this will change pretty fast.
Good luck with him


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

jan said:


> Great looking snapper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them best at about a foot, which the way this guy is growing shouldn't be much more than a year or so. I've got experience with the big ones so I'm not worried, just impatient. Heres my friend Billy with Bubba, the turtle he takes to his reptile shows.


----------

